# Feedback on Regenerate and 4th Millenium TTTF



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

I recently reno'ed my front lawn (5000 sq ft) in Western Mass with 80% GCI TTTF and 20% Midnight.

My lawn had been Midnight but was having some issues with heat stress in the summer. I decided to switch to TTTF for the deeper roots.

I'm looking for feedback from people that used the SeedSuperStore SS1000 or more specifically, the Regenerate and 4th Millenium TTTF curivars.

I originally added the Midnight to my GCI to help fill in bare spots via the ***'s ability to spread. I half wonder if I should have gone with the SS1000 but ordered the GCI on a whim. With that said, I'm looking for pics and feedback on these two for Northeast lawns.

Thanks!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

I did a full reno this past year with SS1000. It was a 4 way blend of the following:

4th Millennium
Traverse 2
Titanium 2
Regenerate

3 weeks after the reno, I ordered some more seed from Super Seed Store and overseeded the bare spots. It was a 2 way blend of:

4th Millennium
Traverse 2

Here are couple of pics. Feel free to look at my journal and see the progress.

https://postimg.cc/7CS4xpMJ
https://postimg.cc/jDZF7dqC


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

FORT said:


> I did a full reno this past year with SS1000. It was a 4 way blend of the following:
> 
> 4th Millennium
> Traverse 2
> ...


Gorgeous results. How's it looking after coming out of dormancy?


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

It's greening up nicely! I just took these pics these pics this evening.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I am about to plant my lawn with 100% SS1000. Right now their mix is 4th Millenium, Regenerate, Raptor III, and Amity. I will let you know how it turns out. Hoping it is good.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Ohio Lawn I don't think you have anything to worry about, can't wait to see your results!


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I used 4th Millennium, Traverse II, and Regenerate in my renovation this past fall. Came up quick, stayed green all winter, has been blending very well with 20% KBG by weight, and greened up quickly this spring. I'll be taking it through it's first summer here in the transition zone, so that will be a big factor for me is summer survival and disease resistance. I probably could have picked some varieties with better scores in those categories but these also checked the other boxes I really wanted: fine blades and dark green. Check out my journal for some pictures.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

drenglish said:


> I used 4th Millennium, Traverse II, and Regenerate in my renovation this past fall. Came up quick, stayed green all winter, has been blending very well with 20% KBG by weight, and greened up quickly this spring. I'll be taking it through it's first summer here in the transition zone, so that will be a big factor for me is summer survival and disease resistance. I probably could have picked some varieties with better scores in those categories but these also checked the other boxes I really wanted: fine blades and dark green. Check out my journal for some pictures.


Will be following along with your journey! I plan to use the SS1000 this fall on my NW Arkansas lawn.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@testwerke Hey! Another Arkansan! Yeah let me know if you start a journal - I'd like to see how the other size of the state is treating us cool season folks. I'm sure you will be impressed with SS1000. It's the darkest grass for miles in my town, the UPS driver is sure to remind me of that whenever he shows up. 

Are you planning an overseed or a complete renovation?


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

drenglish said:


> @testwerke Hey! Another Arkansan! Yeah let me know if you start a journal - I'd like to see how the other size of the state is treating us cool season folks. I'm sure you will be impressed with SS1000. It's the darkest grass for miles in my town, the UPS driver is sure to remind me of that whenever he shows up.
> 
> Are you planning an overseed or a complete renovation?


Your thread definitely has me thinking about glyphosate! Don't know if the wife would be on board with me using it. May have to tell her it's a different chemical!


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

If you're concerned about the Round Up debate, then just be smart about using it. Wear proper protective gear and don't spill it all over yourself/inhale it and the risk should be minimized. There are other ways to kill the lawn...and there are ways to stunt what's there to introduce new grass....

But roundup works if you're wanting to start over. I killed my lawn off in June and July which was not fun while all the warm season turfs were bright green in town.

I'm sure you'll find lots of solid advice here from people who are and have used it more extensively than I can ever advise you on it. I would definitely start making a firm plan now rather than later as that can get stressful especially when it comes to chemicals and seeding dates and weather conflicts. Lots of fun.


----------

